# Shots of my aquarium inhabitants



## 2n10 (Aug 25, 2012)

Tridacna maxima on left and Tridacna crocea on right. Taken with a SX20IS F2.8, 1/60, ISO 80 cropped





T3i EF100 F2.8 macro at F2.8, ISO 800, 1/200 sec 





Neocaridina species shrimp these are freshwater shrimp T3i EF100 F2.8 macro at F5.6, ISO 100, 1/200 sec cropped w flash





Sparkling Gourami FW T3i EF100 F2.8 macro at F5.6, ISO 100, 1/200 sec cropped w flash





Potter's wrasse SW T3i EF100 F2.8 macro at F5.6, ISO 800, 1/200 sec cropped





Royal Gramma SW T3i EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II at 55mm, F11, ISO 400, 1/40 sec cropped





FW snail Nerita species T3i EF100 F2.8 macro at F4, ISO 1600, 1/160 sec cropped





Dwarf Cichlids FW Apistograma cacatuoides in front Mikrogeophagus remirezi in back
T3i EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM at 55mm F2.8, ISO 800, 1/250 sec cropped





FW catfish Corydorus aeneus in front Cheatostoma species in back T3i EF-S 55-250mm f/3.5-5.6 at 250mm F5.6, ISO 400, 1/125 sec cropped





Regal Tang SW T3i EF100 F2.8 macro at F2.8, ISO 800, 1/500 sec cropped





Green Chromis SW T3i EF100 F2.8 macro at F2.8, ISO 800, 1/250 sec cropped





Canary Wrasse SW T3i EF100 F2.8 macro at F2.8, ISO 400, 1/250 sec cropped

And assorted coral shots




T3i EF100 F2.8 macro at F4, ISO 800, 1/125 sec cropped





T3i EF100 F2.8 macro at F4, ISO 400, 1/40 sec cropped





T3i EF100 F2.8 macro at F4, ISO 800, 1/40 sec cropped





T3i EF100 F2.8 macro at F4, ISO 400, 1/20 sec cropped





T3i, EF 50 f/1.4 at F8, ISO 400, 1/40 sec


----------



## zim (Aug 25, 2012)

Hope they’re not all in the same tank!  ;D


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 25, 2012)

LOL, thankfully I did not make that mistake. Those are shots from 3 different tanks. I have a 75 gallon reef, a 75 gallon planted tank and an 8 gallon planted tank.


----------

